# VISA "D" vs Golden Visa



## TwentyOne (Sep 11, 2016)

This is for non-EU people.
I have hard time to figure out the difference between getting Temporary Residence and eventually (in 5 years) Permanent Residence in PT through visa "D" and Golden Visa.
For visa "D" you only have to show that you can support yourself in PT.
For Golden Visa one needs to buy real estate ranging from 280K up 500K (depends on the type of real estate, year of construction, and location).
Why do so many people go with Golden Visa, which is way more expensive and quite risky in terms of pulling capital out of it.
Any thoughts...?


----------



## RodF (Nov 29, 2016)

Is it not because under the golden visa you only have to spend 7 days a year in the country?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

GOLDEN VISA threshold reduced to €350k Portugal expands its golden visa programme


----------



## FLT (May 10, 2017)

Hi,

Does any one know how long it actually takes to get a residency permit thought the Golden Visa? I am in the process of applying for one and it seems to take forever.....


----------



## TwentyOne (Sep 11, 2016)

Forget Golden Visa. Just apply for a Residency one and enjoy your time in Portugal. Less money and less stress. Permanent Residence timeline the same


----------



## Trangiepublic (Jun 25, 2017)

The Golden Visa is good for those people who only want to visit Portugal for short periods initially or for those non Europeans who want to work there in paid employment. Even though my wife and I were relocating permanently to Portugal, we didn't know about the Visa "D" and so applied through the Golden Visa scheme. After stumping up 5,000 Euros for the lawyers fee and another couple of thousand for the application and then waiting for 12 months we still hadn't received an answer. By then we had heard about the "retirement visa" (I guess that's visa "D") which just required us to prove that we could support ourselves without employment in Portugal (although we can start up our own business). We had to return to our previous country of residence to make the application, but after a process which only took a few weeks we had the visas. Back in Portugal and 14 months after our Golden Visa application we finally got a letter saying that there were problems with that application. The government agency which processes these applications is understaffed and we've heard that it can sometimes take years to get the Golden Visa.


----------

